# Added a frame of eggs to a split hive, found queen cells and also eggs & larvae



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Added a frame of eggs to a split hive, found queen cells and also eggs & larvae*

"Has anyone encountered this before?"

Sure. 35 Days after split is not rare, atypical yes. Funny, we hit the same exact dates. That was the last to lay out of 3 made on the 31st.


----------



## littlesplines (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Added a frame of eggs to a split hive, found queen cells and also eggs & larvae*

I was wondering more about them making new queens cells despite there being a queen in the hive. I guess maybe she took so long to mate/lay, her presence wasn't felt?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Added a frame of eggs to a split hive, found queen cells and also eggs & larvae*

I have no better explanation than you have.
I would check for superecedure cells in a week or so but I doubt there will be. Let me know what happens if you would.


----------



## littlesplines (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Added a frame of eggs to a split hive, found queen cells and also eggs & larvae*



Saltybee said:


> I would check for superecedure cells in a week or so but I doubt there will be. Let me know what happens if you would.


We checked again on the weekend, a couple more queen cells, no signs of eggs this time although we could definitely have missed them. That hive definitely have some issues.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Added a frame of eggs to a split hive, found queen cells and also eggs & larvae*

I would stop fighting city hall and let the cells you have replace the queen.


----------

